# How can I clean the earpiece on my Nexus?



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I have some dust or something stuck in the earpiece and I have tried the canned air but it will not come free.

any suggestions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> I have some dust or something stuck in the earpiece and I have tried the canned air but it will not come free.
> 
> any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's terrible. I'm sorry to tell you this but you're going to need a new phone. That is not fixable.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Q-tip & rubbing alcohol


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you tried pulling the debris out with tweezers?


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i know walgreens sells these little white plastic tooth pick that have a fine brush on the end of them. might help you out some.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Its really small, the earpiece is completely clear.. but its on the edge


----------



## taysider (May 26, 2012)

two ways,
1) trim a ear bud and put clear vinegar on it (not dripping wet, just damp) and gentle turn in earpiece.
2) Use a straw to try and suck out the fluff.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is the dust causing and issues with the phone?

My earpiece speaker recently just broke (very low volume and muffled). So I bought a new speaker and took the phone apart and replaced it. The ear piece speaker is actually pretty easy to get to. Once off you can clean it from the other side. What you see on the outside of the phone, is not actually part of the speaker, that is more like a grill for the speaker.

If it isn't causing any problems with being able to hear, I would just leave it be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Have you tried pulling the debris out with tweezers?


I'm guessing you haven't seen the gnex earpiece.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Have you tried putting it in the dishwasher?


----------



## roastb33f (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sure I can fix it...


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen the gnex earpiece.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Nope never. I guess cause it's always against my ear?


----------

